# Bottomland Camo



## GCrook (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get a pair of bib overalls in Bottomland camo. A used pair sold on Ebay last week for over $150.00. Thanks


----------



## Pound4Pound (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mossy-Oak-B...tt-Bib-Overalls-36-x-32-hunting-/251465718772

Legit. 65 bucks 36x32. Hope you fit.


----------



## ssiredfish (Mar 6, 2014)

GCrook said:


> Does anyone know where to get a pair of bib overalls in Bottomland camo. A used pair sold on Ebay last week for over $150.00. Thanks



Yea I saw that!  Think that was the original BL pattern is why it went so high.....

Those Lacrosses keep poppin up in my saved searches and I just cant bring myself to pullin the trigger.....

If you're an XL your talkin to your competition if some inexpensive ones come up again

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pound4Pound said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mossy-Oak-B...tt-Bib-Overalls-36-x-32-hunting-/251465718772
> 
> Legit. 65 bucks 36x32. Hope you fit.



Those aren't bottomland.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 6, 2014)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Those aren't bottomland.



Yup that be Original Tree Stand.. I gave away a full set of shirt and 6 pocket pants with the tags on a few years back.. Wish I could have fit in it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 6, 2014)

I have no clue why a pattern is causing people to freak out and pay a significant amount of money for it.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Mar 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I have no clue why a pattern is causing people to freak out and pay a significant amount of money for it.



Brownelli now coats their gun in it.  Gun has to match pants   Not saying this about the OP, I think he thinks overpayers are crazy too.


----------



## ssiredfish (Mar 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I have no clue why a pattern is causing people to freak out and pay a significant amount of money for it.



 Cause it magically turns you into a pine tree....

I like it. Im not payin crazy money for it though. I got two BL shirts from Midway the other week for $10 each......
My dad always taught me its worth what someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not gonna pay ridiculous prices for it but in my opinion its the best camo  made...


----------



## drewpatt (Mar 6, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> I'm not gonna pay ridiculous prices for it but in my opinion its the best camo  made...


Agree.


----------



## GCrook (Mar 7, 2014)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Not saying this about the OP, I think he thinks overpayers are crazy too.



Yessir, I think that is crazy. There is another pair on eBay now. I'm watching to see how high they go.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 7, 2014)

Im like a few of the others I like it but I am not buying through the roof for it.. I like the "base camo" concept, I do not want leaves, twigs, shadows etc.. Have a base pattern and let the woods provide the rest.. I could use Nat Gear or Tre Bark I assume as well.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 7, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> Im like a few of the others I like it but I am not buying through the roof for it.. I like the "base camo" concept, I do not want leaves, twigs, shadows etc.. Have a base pattern and let the woods provide the rest.. I could use Nat Gear or Tre Bark I assume as well.



Yep, Nat Gear is good.


----------



## brittthomas (Mar 7, 2014)

I know the OP is looking for bibs, but, for anyone else looking for just bottomland camo: http://store.mossyoak.com/searchresult.aspx?categoryid=65

You'll pay a little more for it here than you would at say wal-mart, but, it's cheaper than anything on ebay.


----------



## ssiredfish (Mar 7, 2014)

So how much would you pay for a MOBL Hat?!?!?!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mossy-Oak-B...nting_Clothes&hash=item338baf5d20#ht_63wt_900

Be interseting to see how high it really goes...haha


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 7, 2014)

I have no idea why they don't bring it back and make it readily available!


----------



## AL trout bum (Mar 7, 2014)

What is wrong with the new bottomland?


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 7, 2014)

AL trout bum said:


> What is wrong with the new bottomland?



Not old school enough.. Next few years is gonna be good for me, I thought ahead and put away a set of Realtree Xtra Green and Xtra grey from the mid 90s figuring about 2020 they should be cool enough to wear again.


----------



## Burney Mac (Mar 7, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I have no idea why they don't bring it back and make it readily available!



That is my complaint as well. When they make a run it's only with a limited supply in shirts and pants. Although I'm glad they've brought it back. 

Drake is supposed to be running Shadow Branch this fall. They already have some items available in that camo, you just have to read the fine print in their catalog. 

I know Mossy Oak is in it for a profit and they mass produce Obesession, Infinity, Blades, etc. to accomodate the masses. However it would be nice if they'd bring back some more old stuff. Fall & Spring foilage, Greenleaf, Shadow Leaf & Branch, Treestand...... I think they would be suprised at how many people would buy the "old" stuff compared to the "new" stuff. My .02


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Mar 7, 2014)

Go to the Mossy Oak web site, click on their store tab. You can check their stock there for what you want. If you don't see it there call their phone number ask for customer service. They will check their stock including what they don't sell in the store to see if they have what you want. I did this and bought a pair of the 6 oz cotton pants in original bottom land about a month ago. The people there are great, I had my pants in about 4 working days. 
Very nice people to deal with. They want to insure you get what you want.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 7, 2014)

Burney Mac said:


> I think they would be suprised at how many people would buy the "old" stuff compared to the "new" stuff. My .02



Not disagreeing with you but chew on this.. If they bring back all the old vintage camo patterns they had and folks scoff them up and kill critters with them. Does that mean that all the new patterns are not better and not needed thus thwarting the marketing of new products.


----------



## Burney Mac (Mar 7, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> Not disagreeing with you but chew on this.. If they bring back all the old vintage camo patterns they had and folks scoff them up and kill critters with them. Does that mean that all the new patterns are not better and not needed thus thwarting the marketing of new products.



 I'm not thwarting the marketing of new products and understand that it is a business with a desire to make money. With that desire usually comes change and the foresight to grow, which obviously they have done. When your in competition with other companies that continue to change, you either change, or get left behind. I realize the market for "vintage" camo is not near as vast as the  market for todays mainstream camo patterns. 

But chew on this. Go to the mossy oak store and take note of the limited supply of shirts,pants,hoodies, jackets in bottomland or original bottomland. Then take note of how many more are in blades, infinity, or obesession. The "vintage" camo is in high demand, but the supply can't accomodate the needs of a "few". Sure you can check the stock status of every item, then check it the next day. They can hardly keep the "vintage" in stock when they make the special runs, which are usually seasonal. Even then it's a limited number of items produced in each garment. I realize they don't want to have stock left over and want to move merchandise so they can get the return on their investment. However, it would be nice if a guy could get a pair of lightweight gloves in bottomland.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not wearing this stuff cause it just ain't fair to the turkey.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 8, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> I'm not wearing this stuff cause it just ain't fair to the turkey.



It's hazardous to their health for sure! Ranks right up their with shooting sticks and Nitro ammo.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 8, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> I'm not gonna pay ridiculous prices for it but in my opinion its the best camo  made...



Yep!

Noticed bass pro quit selling the russell outdoor bottomland pants and shirt ....

Tried to buy another set this year and it wasn't listed any more...


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 8, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I have no idea why they don't bring it back and make it readily available!



Because if they did, nobody would buy the latest patterns.

They'll bring it back every so often though.  Kinda like the McRib.  Lol!


----------



## mossyoakpro (Mar 8, 2014)

Bucky T said:


> Yep!
> 
> Noticed bass pro quit selling the russell outdoor bottomland pants and shirt ....
> 
> Tried to buy another set this year and it wasn't listed any more...




That's because Russell Outdoors is out of the camo business...Mr. Buffett decided he would rather sell underwear and panties than to make camo clothing for hunters.


----------



## Duramax (Mar 8, 2014)

Man I must be rich, I have ALOT of BL camo. The old BL at that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 8, 2014)

mossyoakpro said:


> That's because Russell Outdoors is out of the camo business...Mr. Buffett decided he would rather sell underwear and panties than to make camo clothing for hunters.



A wise business decision.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 8, 2014)

Bucky T said:


> Because if they did, nobody would buy the latest patterns.
> 
> They'll bring it back every so often though.  Kinda like the McRib.  Lol!



Yep, just like throwback jerseys.  It's all about the money.


----------



## abolt2506 (Mar 12, 2014)

The mossy oak store has the Original Bottomland in the ripstop material. It is called Tibbee ( probably spelled that wrong) mine came in 2 days. i think it is about 35 bucks a piece for pants and shirt. I do several shows and events with Mossy oak throughout the year and the most asked question we get is " When are some of the old patterns coming back?" I dont think it has anything to do with the the new stuff being "not as good" as the old I get the feeling it is more like somebody wanting a 69" Camaro its just cool to have retro camo. Heck my vest is fall foliage and cant bring myself to change it.  I do love the bottomland one of my all time favorite patterns original and new!


----------

